# Wie anonym ist TOR wirklich?



## TeamGermany (8. August 2009)

Ich wollte mal fragen ob einer von euch vllt schon erfahrungen mit dem programm TOR gemacht hat!? und ich wollte wissen wie anonym ist man wirklich mit diesem programm? so anonym das wirklich niemand weiß was ich downloade oder auf welcher seite ich gerade war? selbst mein internet provider nicht? das kann doch nicht sein oder doch?


----------



## msix38 (8. August 2009)

Ich habe mich mal kurz reingelesen und denke dass man selbst mit diesem Programm nicht 100% anonym/ sicher ist. Das ist nur eine kleine Hilfestellung. Die Nutzung von Tor schützt gegen eine übliche Form der Internetüberwachung. Grundsätzlich vielleicht gar nicht so schlecht.


----------



## TeamGermany (8. August 2009)

aber wie kann man denn da nicht 100% anonym sein? wie sollen die rausfinden wie meine ip adresse ist?


----------



## msix38 (8. August 2009)

TeamGermany schrieb:


> aber wie kann man denn da nicht 100% anonym sein? wie sollen die rausfinden wie meine ip adresse ist?



Heutzutage geht sowas ganz schnell...frag´mich aber nicht wie


----------



## TeamGermany (8. August 2009)

ok... aber ich hab mal gehört das wenn man über einen proxy server im ausland geht, was man da ja tut, dann kann der provider nicht mehr sagen auf welchen seiten man war oder nicht! oder lieg ich da falsch?


----------



## msix38 (8. August 2009)

Ich bin kein Spezialist auf diesem Gebiet..da fragst du den falschen


----------



## ole88 (8. August 2009)

TO IST ZU HUNDERT PROZENT ANONYM wer mir das gegenteil beweisen kann zeigt mir das bitte danke.
ich weiß das es hunder prozent anonym ist solange man server nutzt die die ip nicht speichern logisch oder?


----------



## rofl...vs...xD (8. August 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> TO IST ZU HUNDERT PROZENT ANONYM wer mir das gegenteil beweisen kann zeigt mir das bitte danke.
> ich weiß das es hunder prozent anonym ist solange man server nutzt die die ip nicht speichern logisch oder?



Über solche Aussagen kann ich ja nur lachen.
Den wer sowas behauptet hat keine Ahnung man ist NIE 100% Anonym
nichtmal mit Relaks oder Socks.
So das wollte ich jetzt mal loswerden.


----------



## ole88 (8. August 2009)

ja dann beweis es und lass nich son gscheites zeuch ab, komm zeig mir was


----------



## TeamGermany (9. August 2009)

ich würde auch gern wissen warum man das nicht ist!


----------



## NixBlick (9. August 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> ja dann beweis es und lass nich son gscheites zeuch ab, komm zeig mir was


 Selbst die Tor Programmierer geben keine 100% Garantie warum also machst du das  Beweis du doch das es sicher ist 

Mal ein paar Annahmen/Überlegungen


Jeder der drei PCs über die die Verbindung geht kennt die vorher gehende und die nächste IP. Ein mögliche Schwachstelle.
Mit sniffen beim Exit Node wenn sich jemand dann irgendwo einloggt ohne End Verschlüsselung wo er auch seien Adressdaten hinterlegt hat, hat es sich mit der Anonymität. Allgemein manipulierte Exit Node
Er geht mal ohne Tor auf eine Seite schon ist er per Cookie erkannt. Und die reale IP ist vorhanden.
Er lädt sich unwissend ein Trojaner runter
Sicher ist es sicher aber keine 100%.


----------



## rofl...vs...xD (9. August 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> ja dann beweis es und lass nich son gscheites zeuch ab, komm zeig mir was



Ich kenne mehere Fälle bei denen die real IP trotz Tor herausgefunden wurde.
ICh könnte hier jetzt viele Links dazu Posten aber probiers mal mit dem Suchbegriff "tor unsicher" bei GOOGLE. 

Dann wirst du sehen das ich recht habe.


----------



## TeamGermany (9. August 2009)

ok... da steht überall das diese möglichkeiten kaum durchführbar sind...
gulli: TOR: Anonymisierung so sicher wie gehabt
es ist wohl doch sicher!


----------



## ole88 (9. August 2009)

ich denke das es diese methoden zum rausfinden der ip gibt aber so gut wie nicht durchführbar sind


----------



## TeamGermany (9. August 2009)

kann man dann jetzt ein resumee ziehen, wo gegen keiner mehr was auszusetzen hat?


----------



## Carlitos (12. August 2009)

Tor Bringt nicht viel denn wenn jemand deine Ip rauskriegen will dann kriegt er die auch raus, da bringen keine dieser Ip verschleierungs Programme was..
Eine Alternative wären Proxys die aber oft sehr langsam sind...


----------



## TeamGermany (12. August 2009)

das ist doch ein programm was alle 10min über 3 neu proxys ins internet geht! oder nicht?


----------



## drachenorden (12. August 2009)

... es ist ja auch die Frage, ob das Verhältnis von (vermeintlicher)  Anonymität und Leistung passt - zügiges Surfen ist nach meinen Erfahrungen eher die Seltenheit, ganz zu schweigen von der etwas aufwändigeren Konfiguration.

Ich würde für solche Fälle Hideway empfehlen - zwar kostenpflichtig, dennoch zahlt es sich unterm Strich aus; und für jede Anforderung gibt es die passenden Pakete.

MfG.


----------



## Katamaranoid (12. August 2009)

ole88 schrieb:


> ich denke das es diese methoden zum rausfinden der ip gibt aber so gut wie nicht durchführbar sind




kleiner denksanstoß: ist so gut wie nicht durchführbar 100%

ist so gut wie nicht ein satzteil der das nichtdurchführbar teilweise verneint ?
wenn wir einen teil von 100% wegnehmen, haben wir dann weniger als 100% also nicht 100%?

Und nun die wichtigste Frage: Kreist die Sonne um die Erde ?

Warum willst du unbedingt 100% anonym sein? haste krumme dinger vor?


----------



## TeamGermany (12. August 2009)

nein hab ich natürlich nicht! aber mich interessiert das wirklich sehr! ich versuche mich gerade ein bißchen in die softwarewelt einzuarbeiten lese viel und da bin ich darauf gestoßen und konnte es nicht glauben!


----------



## Henninges (12. August 2009)

wer denkt, im netz zu sein und anonymität erwartet, egal wie, der denkt sicher auch das sich die sonne um die erde dreht...

glaubt nicht das "_die_" nicht wissen was ihr macht. wer versucht seine spuren zu verwischen gelangt vielleicht sogar eher in deren fokus und wird entsprechende konsequenzen erwarten müssen...

ohne eine diskussion um eine verschwörung lostreten zu wollen, herr schäuble mag nicht der hellste sein, seine mitarbeiter jedoch schon.


----------



## riedochs (12. August 2009)

Tor ist fuer den normaluser nicht zurueckverfolgbar. Allerdings funktioniert ja Tor im Prinzip dadurch das du durch zig Server geleitet wirst und so deine IP verschleiert wird. Und da ist der Knackpunkt: Tor arbeitet hier nicht zuverlaessig genug und ist unter Umstaenden zuruckverfolgbar.


----------



## ole88 (12. August 2009)

na jut dann eben für Schäubles Mitarbeiter ist es eben möglich, trotzdem schwierig.
und wer was wo wie wann macht ist relativ egal und geht keinen was an egal ob man sich pornos oder nur nachrichten anschaut, Fakt ist dies ist privat und geht keinen was an.


----------



## Ratty0815 (13. August 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Damit biste 100%ig sicher nicht im Netz erkannt zu werden


----------



## ole88 (13. August 2009)

sehr lustig aber unangebracht


----------



## Tom3004 (17. August 2009)

Ratty0815 schrieb:


> http://www.polittbuero.de/bild/schere.gif
> Damit biste 100%ig sicher nicht im Netz erkannt zu werden


Das ist ja wohl der Oberbrüller


----------



## Ratty0815 (17. August 2009)

Naja gut ich nehme es zurück, sorry.
Habe aber mal irgendwo einen Test bezüglich anonymer-tools gelesen (ist aber auch schon gut 2 Jahre her) worauf man diesbezüglich nur darauf achten sollte nicht als Ausgangsrechner verwendet zu werden (was bei einem Programm als Standart eingestellt war)

Und um das mit der Schere wieder gut zu machen appelliere ich mal an den Menschenverstand.

Solange keine Illegale Downloads getan werden, muss man sich auch nicht im Netz verstecken.
Wozu sonst sollte man ein solches Tool benutzen...

So Long...


----------



## TeamGermany (20. August 2009)

und was ist mit bitblocker? das soll sicherer sein! aber das ist nur für torrent downloads oder?


----------



## djsanny22 (3. September 2009)

Also am sichersten ist wenn man An den Router geht und den stecker zieht das ist mal sicherrer als alle Programme  

so 

hier mal ein Zitat was tor macht 

Warning: Willst du, dass Tor wirklich funktioniert?

...dann installier es nicht nur einfach und denk nicht weiter drüber nach. Du musst ein paar deine Verhaltensweisen ändern und deine Software überprüfen! Tor an sich ist NICHT alles was du brauchst um anonym zu sein. Es gibt mehrere, schwerwiegende Fallen, in die du geraten kannst:

   1. Tor "schützt" nur Anwendungen, die so eingestellt sind, dass sie ihren Verkehr durch Tor leiten. — es anonymisiert nicht alle deine Daten blos weil du es installiert hast. Wir empfehlen dir Firefox mit der Torbutton Erweiterung zu benutzen.
   2. Torbutton blockt Browserplugins wie Java, Flash, ActiveX, RealPlayer, Quicktime, Adobes PDF Plugin und Andere: Diese können dazu gebracht werden, deine richtige IP Adresse zu verraten. Zum Beispiel bedeutet das, dass YouTube nicht funktioniert. Wenn du wirklich YouTube benötigst, kannst du Torbutton umstellen, so dass es erlaubt wird; aber sei dir im Klaren darüber, dass du dich damit potenziell angreifbar machst. Ausserdem: Erweiterungen wie die Google Toolbar suchen über Seiten die du besuchst weitere Informationen raus: Dabei könnten sie Tor umgehen und/oder sensible Informationen weitergeben. Es gibt Leute die deswegen 2 Browser benutzen (einen für Tor und einen für unsicheres Browsing).
   3. Pass auf Cookies auf: Wenn du jemals ohne Tor auf eine Seite gehst und diese dir einen Cookie einrichtet, könnte dich dieser Cookie identifizieren, wenn du wieder Tor benutzt. Torbutton versucht deine Cookies dagegen abzusichern. CookieCuller kann dir helfen, Cookies zu sichern die du nicht verlieren willst.
   4. Tor anonymisiert die Herkunft deiner Daten und verschlüsselt alles zwischen dir und dem Tor-Netzwerk sowie alles im Tor-Netzwerk, aber es kann nicht die Daten zwischen dem Tor-Netzwerk und dem endgültigen Ziel verschlüsseln. Wenn du geheime Informationen verschickst, solltest du genauso viel Sorgfalt wie im normalen "bösen" Internet verwenden — benutze HTTPS oder andere End-To-End Verschlüsselung und Authentifizierung.
   5. Zwar schützt dich Tor davor, dass lokale Angreifer deine Daten beeinflussen oder mithören, aber es bringt auch neue Risiken: Böswillige Exit-Knoten können dich auf falsche Seiten leiten oder dir sogar verschleierte Applets schicken, die so aussehen als kämen sie von einer vertrauenswürdigen Seite. Du solltest sehr vorsichtig sein, wenn du Programme oder Dokumente über Tor runtergeladen hast und deren Integrität nicht überprüfen kannst.


Sei schlau und lerne mehr! Verstehe, was Tor kann und was nicht. Die Liste der Gefahren ist nicht komplett und wir brauchen deine Hilfe alle Probleme zu identifizieren und zu dokumentieren.


----------



## Gast20141208 (3. September 2009)

Mir fällt auf die Schnelle nur eine Möglichkeit ein, mit der ich unerkannt im Netz "arbeiten" kann, die ist aber nicht legal.


----------



## ole88 (3. September 2009)

ja dann immer raus damit


----------



## midnight (3. September 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Mir fällt auf die Schnelle nur eine Möglichkeit ein, mit der ich unerkannt im Netz "arbeiten" kann, die ist aber nicht legal.



VPN. Völlig legal. Gibt da einige Anbieter. Stellt sich nur die Frage, wie lang das in D noch funktioniert.

so far


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. September 2009)

Eigentlich sollte jeder der WLan nützt auch dafür sorgen, dass es verschlüsselt ist.
Tja, eigentlich.
Das ist aber illegal!


----------



## ole88 (4. September 2009)

nun wenn der nachbar sein wlan offen hat selbst schuld, und naja es gibt soweit ich weiß keine möglich keit das wpa2 zu knacken wenn es aus zahlen und buchstaben besteht. die einfache verschlüsselung is hingegen inerhalb von 10min geknackt.

und ja das wäre illegal. allerdings mit dem iphone lockt man sich ja auch in jedes offene netz das in der nähe ist ein


----------



## Gast20141208 (4. September 2009)

WPA2 kann man knacken. Würde ich aber nur mit Quad-SLI und einem i7 machen.
Aber wie gesagt, alles nicht legal.

Sein Wlan nicht zu verschlüsseln ist rechtswidrig.


----------



## ole88 (4. September 2009)

nun dies dauert aber auch seine zeit das zu knacken, auch egal hat ja keiner vor, allerdings wenn ich seh wieviele private wlans in meiner nähe offen sind, ja dann sag ich mal selber schuld


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. September 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> WPA2 kann man knacken. Würde ich aber nur mit Quad-SLI und einem i7 machen.
> Aber wie gesagt, alles nicht legal.
> 
> Sein Wlan nicht zu verschlüsseln ist rechtswidrig.



Du willst den Code knacken? Naja das dauert über 100Jahre, selbst mitn dicken HighEnd-Rechner  

Das macht man anders, mit selbstgebauten Antennen, man probiert Datenpakete abzufangen, und dann kann man auch in 3 Tagen den Code knacken, weil du dann genug informationen zusammengetragen hast. Ich habe es mal ganz vereinfacht ausgedrückt


----------



## NixBlick (4. September 2009)

Fr3@k schrieb:


> Das macht man anders, mit selbstgebauten Antennen, man probiert Datenpakete abzufangen, und dann kann man auch in 3 Tagen den Code knacken, weil du dann genug informationen zusammengetragen hast. Ich habe es mal ganz vereinfacht ausgedrückt


War das nicht so
WEP IV sammeln 
WPA brauch man noch den Handshake
WPA2 Wörterbuch/Burceforce


----------



## Bioschnitzel (4. September 2009)

hab ich das jetzt verwechselt? Jedenfalls ist die ganze Sache eh illegal, was halb wir besser nicht näher drauf eingehen, Forenregeln  

Der Eigentümer der Verbindung hat dafür zu sorgen das die Verbindung geschützt ist. Wer eine verschlüssung knackt macht sich strafbar. 

Also würde ich sagen wieder btt, jedoch nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen bitte, und nicht ins illegale abdriften


----------



## midnight (4. September 2009)

Also nur mal so zum mitschreiben: WPA ist nur unter bestimmten Bedingungen knackbar. WPA2 ist mit normalen Hilfsmitteln nicht zu knacken. Im Leben nicht.

so  far


----------



## Tom3004 (4. September 2009)

Ich kann dazu nur sagen, wie schon oft erwähnt...
"Ein durch Menschenhand programmiertes Programm, kann auch von anderen Menschen umgangen oder sogar ganz lahm gelegt werden" !


----------



## x2K (4. September 2009)

vor TOR sollte  zu einem gewissen teil aber auch gewarnt werden   besonders dann wenn daten unverschlüsselt  übertragen werden ist die gefahr groß dass 3.  diese abhören können  man benötigt nur  das tor packet und wireshark   outlook fragt gerne mal unverschlüsselt  pop3 konten ab  benutzername und passwort  sowie provider sind so ohne probleme  aus einem datenpacket heraus zu lesen.  die gefahr besteht zwar grundsätzlich aber mit tor ist es extrem einfach  (getestet  erschreckend einfach )   10 min und 30 brauchbare datansätze  sprechen für sich   hab sie gelöscht aber andere  würden dammit nichts gutes anstellen....


----------



## ole88 (4. September 2009)

das buch diabolus hat mir gezeigt das etwas möglich ist und ja es stimmt ein programm kann umgangen werden wenn es von menschenhand gemacht wurde dir nur zustimm in dem punkt


----------



## Snade (4. September 2009)

rtxus schrieb:


> Packet sniffing oder Bruteforce? erstes biste schon tod bevor du genug gesnifft hast, zweites brauchste mind. ein Cray system, quadsli i7 whatever unmöglich
> 
> Wie denn das? Wlan nicht zu verschlüsseln ist net illegal, eins was dir net gehört anzuzapfen schon...
> 
> Gruß


Nein!

Wenn ich mich in dein W-Lan Netz ein logge und mir Musik ziehe dann bist DU schuld da DU dein Netzwerk nicht verschlüsselt hast!


----------



## Gast20141208 (5. September 2009)

@rtxus
Ich meinte eigentlich genau das, was Snade gesagt hat.
Solange keiner was saugt, wird auch keiner draufkommen, aber wenn, dann ist man schuld.


----------



## midnight (5. September 2009)

Snade schrieb:


> Nein!
> 
> Wenn ich mich in dein W-Lan Netz ein logge und mir Musik ziehe dann bist DU schuld da DU dein Netzwerk nicht verschlüsselt hast!



So ein quatsch!

1. Niemand ist verpflichtet, sein Netzwerk zu verschlüsseln
2. Nur weil es nicht verschlüsselt ist, darfst du da noch lange nicht rein.
3. Es ist *strafbar*, in andere Netze "einzudringen", auch wenn man dafür nur auf "Verbinden" klicken muss.

Der Vergleich mit dem Auto von meinem Vorposter ist gut, wollt ich eigentlich auch noch gerade bringen. Niemand ist verpflichtet, sein Auto abzuschließen 

so far


----------



## djsanny22 (5. September 2009)

Moin 

Am sichersten ist man immer noch wenn man aus dem netzt weg Bleibt das ist mal Fakt 

Programme wie Tor, Hide IP, VPN, JAP,  Bringen Bissel was um die IP zu Verstecken aber nicht 100%tig 

Man kann sein Glück versuchen aber Irgendwann wird jeder Mal erwischt wenn er was Illegales tut
Und P2P Netzwerke oder Torrent sollte man so wie so die Finger weg lassen


----------



## TeamGermany (7. September 2009)

es geht ja nicht darum etwas illegales zu tun! es geht einfach darum ob es irgendeine möglichkeit gibt kommplett unerkannt im internet zu sein!???!!!


----------



## ole88 (8. September 2009)

ja und diese möglichkeiten wurden ja schon genannt^^


----------



## torbundle_89 (29. April 2013)

Ich muss meinen Vorgängern recht geben. Tor Bundle sind NICHT zu 100 % sicher.
Wenn du mehrere Weiterleitungen einrichtest - wirst du immer anonymer.

Aber:
Hacker bzw. auch die Polizei ist sehr wohl in der Lage bei Internetkriminalität die IP Adressen zurückzuverfolgen.
Von Amerika zurück nach Rumänien - von Rumänien zurück nach Spanien - bis sie deinen Ausgangsort haben.
Es wird extrem mühsam. Ist aber nicht unmöglich für Menschen mit sehr sehr viel Kompetenz. 

LG


----------



## Bioschnitzel (29. April 2013)

Grabschänder


----------

